# We've released new gameplay footage for Modern Warfare2



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Me wanna a beta Hyphen.............I'll send ya some money??? How bout a glass bing or something??? Or I will wack somebody out that gets on your nerves?? Uhhhhhhhh how bout give ya my kid for a couple???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Remember if you need beta testers for ps3, hook it up.

Also was that plane a remote control by the brief case? I saw the targeting from above in one scene.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

omg it looks soooooooo unreal i cant friggin wait. i just changed my order to the limited edition one i am pumped for it!

hyphen plz hook me up with a beta when they are avail


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I just did a love wee


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Was the the online play? I like the look of actually getting to view the enemy from the close air support when you use it rather than guessing by red dots on the radar.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

All i can say is....omg


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah fo sure.....me love you long time...for beta?

On a real note...will you be beta testing to the public or what?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wouldnt beta testing have already taken place? I mean the game comes out in like 4 months, right?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

cantttt waittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

been practicing on modern 1


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I just soiled my pants.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll have the beta soon for PS3, August sometime. If anyone wants it, hit me up. It won't be free of course...but, I'm reasonable.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

it looks awesome


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow







amazing. cant wait for this. am so gonna get it.

you should be real proud over this project hyphen


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa please!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

This just seems so damn sweet! Can't can't can't wait. Hook us up with betas pleeeeeeaaase. Need a kidney or anything, let me know.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> This just seems so damn sweet! Can't can't can't wait. Hook us up with betas pleeeeeeaaase. Need a kidney or anything, let me know.


On a similiar level, I'm willing to lose my left nut over this.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> This just seems so damn sweet! Can't can't can't wait. Hook us up with betas pleeeeeeaaase. Need a kidney or anything, let me know.


On a similiar level, I'm willing to lose my left nut over this.:laugh:
[/quote]

i'm holding you to that...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

THE SEX!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont care about Beta testing... but are you able to get your hands on one waaay before the release date?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rhomzilla said:


> Dont care about Beta testing... but are you able to get your hands on one waaay before the release date?


wow, wtf... rz is back from the dead?! lolol. i actually cannot get copies waaay before the release. hell, i don't get my own copy that far beforehand. usually it's only by a few days.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

HO-LY SH!T. looks good, real good. like really good. really really good.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> HO-LY SH!T. looks good, real good. like really good. really really good.


How good?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> How good?


so good.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Can you sell copies a few days early?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SeedlessOne said:


> Dont care about Beta testing... but are you able to get your hands on one waaay before the release date?


wow, wtf... rz is back from the dead?! lolol. i actually cannot get copies waaay before the release. hell, i don't get my own copy that far beforehand. usually it's only by a few days.
[/quote]

Waddap Hyphen!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Are they going to make sure there is no "Flying hack" in the next one. WTF. This sh*t is out of control. I took a week off from playing MW and I come back and people are flying around invincible. Makes me not want to play the game at all


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i know right i just started playing MW as of 2 days ago and holy hell every game im in there's at least one person on both teams flying around and glitching it up! sh*t is WEAK!!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Look great I cant wait, I love the sticky kill.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

this game is a shoe in for game of the year in my opinion


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> i know right i just started playing MW as of 2 days ago and holy hell every game im in there's at least one person on both teams flying around and glitching it up! sh*t is WEAK!!!


What do guys mean flying around?! I play this game all the time and I never saw any of this. WTF is it?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ its a new glitch. They can go anywhere on the map and are invincible. They can fly, go through walls, go underground. Crazy stuff. Makes the came pointless for real players. I saw a guy doing this that had 41 kills in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is this on ps3 or xbox?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i have never heard of this glitch before..sounds interesting


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

hmmm that is interesting lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> i know right i just started playing MW as of 2 days ago and holy hell every game im in there's at least one person on both teams flying around and glitching it up! sh*t is WEAK!!!


What do guys mean flying around?! I play this game all the time and I never saw any of this. WTF is it?
[/quote]

yeah it's a new glitch cause i just started seeing this when i started playing MW again as of a couple days ago! when the game first came out and a good amount of months afterwards when i played i never seen this....kinda disappointing, game still kicks ass though but one thing treyarch has done is taken care of almost 99% of their glitches for WAW.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't worry guys. there's a new playlist that's inbound that will fix the exploits until we get the patch passes certification at ms and sony.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i figured you guys where on the ball already! haha it's crazy how politics play a huge role in the gaming industry isn't it?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Hyphen, can you explain why Modern warfare 1 is being released on the wii while the other consoles get MW2? Seems pretty lame to me. The PS3 always seems to get screwed but this time the Wii is getting royally screwed.

MW on Wii


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

mw2 is going to be the game of the year


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

diddye said:


> Hyphen, can you explain why Modern warfare 1 is being released on the wii while the other consoles get MW2? Seems pretty lame to me. The PS3 always seems to get screwed but this time the Wii is getting royally screwed.
> 
> MW on Wii


probably because the wii sucks.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

to be honest i can't tell you why. i CAN tell you that we do not develop for the wii.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> to be honest i can't tell you why. i CAN tell you that we do not develop for the wii.


I CAN tell you that you will spend some time in the padded room and will lose all of your moderator abilities if I'm not given a freebie copy.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SERRAPYGO said:


> to be honest i can't tell you why. i CAN tell you that we do not develop for the wii.


I CAN tell you that you will spend some time in the padded room and will lose all of your moderator abilities if I'm not given a freebie copy.








[/quote]

lulz, nevar. however, i did give mettle a free copy that was autographed by the team for a charity event he was doing (at least thats what he says it was).


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> to be honest i can't tell you why. i CAN tell you that we do not develop for the wii.


I CAN tell you that you will spend some time in the padded room and will lose all of your moderator abilities if I'm not given a freebie copy.








[/quote]

lulz, nevar. however, i did give mettle a free copy that was autographed by the team for a charity event he was doing (at least thats what he says it was).
[/quote]

Ask him for the paperwork!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> to be honest i can't tell you why. i CAN tell you that we do not develop for the wii.


I CAN tell you that you will spend some time in the padded room and will lose all of your moderator abilities if I'm not given a freebie copy.








[/quote]
Wow, same 'ol Nick after all these years... Threatening to use his powers to get freebies.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So....can we expect a zombie level at all? Cuz that would be sweet.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> So....can we expect a zombie level at all? Cuz that would be sweet.


that would be sweet but i HIGHLY doubt it! that's a treyarch spiel!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

No0dles said:


> So....can we expect a zombie level at all? Cuz that would be sweet.


that would be sweet but i HIGHLY doubt it! that's a treyarch spiel!
[/quote]

I know hyphen won't divulge anything, but MW2 is coming to the DS and in that console, theres a survival mode a la horde in gears of war2. Sooooo, theres a possibility it will also be on MW2. Its such a great bonus I can't imagine it not being there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope there are no dogs!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ahaha them dogs in waw where annoying


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been playing it for the Wii the last couple nights. It's a blast but the dogs are brutal!

Not to mention it keeps matching me up with players way over my skill level. I don't get how people play like that. I will walk three steps after spawning and boom! my head is full of bullets. I also hate how people move side to side. I think doing this should make your aim atrocious so that more people stop and aim.

Otherwise though, the game is friggin beaut! Good times!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I have been playing it for the Wii the last couple nights. It's a blast but the dogs are brutal!
> 
> Not to mention it keeps matching me up with players way over my skill level. I don't get how people play like that. I will walk three steps after spawning and boom! my head is full of bullets. I also hate how people move side to side. I think doing this should make your aim atrocious so that more people stop and aim.
> 
> Otherwise though, the game is friggin beaut! Good times!


There is no skill level, you just rank up by getting points/kills..

How do you play it on the wii? do you aim at the screen? i might buy COD4 when it comes out on the wii


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Moving side to side while shooting is a very good stategy, it makes you a much less easy target and if you can aim and shoot good whilst doing so then why not do it? I cant help but do this on cod4, when i first bought the game, i used to hate it when people did this, but the more i played it a realized that it was a good and i got used to it more. Yous should try it.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

it's all about strategy and tactics! being able to hit your target while moving and getting shot at the same time is what it's all about...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> it's all about strategy and tactics! being able to hit your target while moving and getting shot at the same time is what it's all about...


Lol, moving side to side isn't strategy or tactics, but I see what you're getting at...


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

who the hell dosent move side to side, jump, duck ....... 
any1 that has a 1:1 kill ratio must at least move side to side.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i rarely, if ever, move side-to-side and my ratio is at the least 1.5:1 (unless i'm playing with scrubs and end up in a match against a good clan). shooting while ADS and behind cover is the best way to kill someone, not twitching around.

watch the MLG players to see good examples. side-to-side movements are generally wasted effort against a good player.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I destroy guys moving side to side in the open. Its so predictable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Good to hear...there may be hope for me yet!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

who pre-ordered the prestige edition!? haha yes i did and yes it's a waste of money but i got it to waste and the night vision goggles are gonna be sweet even though they're only good for up to 50Ft....NERD it UP!

really though i bought it for my nephew but i'll be damned if i ain't playing with the night vision goggles haha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

No0dles said:


> who pre-ordered the prestige edition!? haha yes i did and yes it's a waste of money but i got it to waste and the night vision goggles are gonna be sweet even though they're only good for up to 50Ft....NERD it UP!
> 
> really though i bought it for my nephew but i'll be damned if i ain't playing with the night vision goggles haha


The night vision goggles reminds me of Step Brothers.

"Totally better, we got them when we are 40"


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHA yeah i know, have you seen the deleted scene when they're wearing them and they're crying with them on? haha man that movie is f*cking prestige!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard about a new video being released on tuesday via twitter?

Well its tuesday and i cant find any new videos?


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

So does hyphen work for iw or something? If so is this going to be a competetive PC game cus i was on a few top teams for cod4 but it lost its luster quickly and waw on pc is a joke i blame the homos at treyarch


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So when is MW2 coming out?!?!?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

release date is 11.10.09



momo18 said:


> So does hyphen work for iw or something? If so is this going to be a competetive PC game cus i was on a few top teams for cod4 but it lost its luster quickly and waw on pc is a joke i blame the homos at treyarch


yes he does he's graphics artist*

*please correct me if im wrong but im pretty sure that's what he does!?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Did you really just put an asterisk by your statement and then a line below that give the reason for the asterisk? wow. ha


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes i did...maybe i should have made the asterisk really small so you could barely see it and then put the explanation at the very bottom in super fine print like credit card companies do?

you got a problem with that ditka? haha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yes, i work at infinity ward. i'm a 3d artist.

here's a new multiplayer vid. see if you can spot me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!!







especially the blood splattered all throughout the screen!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wrks 4 me that game looks intense


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh my good god

Is there going to be a demo or beta testing hyphen?

Are you guys done with the game now? Is that vid the final product?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

we're almost done. we've only got a little over 2 months until release date. can't say where in the pipeline we are as i don't wanna risk breaking the nda. and no, we wont be having public beta testing or demos. only crap games have demos


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Dude that guy was raping.....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hyphen said:


> we're almost done. we've only got a little over 2 months until release date. can't say where in the *pipeline* we are as i don't wanna risk breaking the nda. and no, we wont be having public beta testing or demos. only crap games have demos


As long as that map or one similar is not in MW2

And you're right, only crap games have demos because they want the users to let them know how to improve..... Oh snap.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fnr4 had a demo and it's a decent game.. Not great but decent

I guess this game has such a buzz and so much hype around it that's it's not even necassary.

I just hope there will be more than one map pack this time around.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Fnr4 had a demo and it's a decent game.. Not great but decent
> 
> I guess this game has such a buzz and so much hype around it that's it's not even necassary.
> 
> I just hope there will be more than one map pack this time around.


couldn't even tell you what fnr4 stood for :/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fight night round four the boxing game lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

hahaha, you got owned by a pistol, j/k, game looks amazing. I can't wait until I stop playing Gaylo, I really miss cod4, hopefully I wont start fasting when I buy MW2







.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Hyphen I saw you near the end there get murdered by a pistol!

Was that guy really good, or did he have some kind of bonus because he was flag carrier?


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks interesting hyphen how do you feel the game caters to 5 on 5 in SnD though?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hyphen - I was just thinking.... Although its most likely too late. You people making C.O.D. should set up a queue system. See, I and a lot of other people I know, hate half the maps. It's always going to be that way and understandable, but there should be a system where you can select what map you want to fight on instead of it being random. Good idea? I think so! Throw it in the suggestion box at work.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Hyphen - I was just thinking.... Although its most likely too late. You people making C.O.D. should set up a queue system. See, I and a lot of other people I know, hate half the maps. It's always going to be that way and understandable, but there should be a system where you can select what map you want to fight on instead of it being random. Good idea? I think so! Throw it in the suggestion box at work.


I doubt hyphen has that much pull. He's really just a weiner, just like he is here.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all ideas get considered, but certain ideas get vetoed for a reason, and it isn't always a reason that people are going to agree with. even if i did have that much pull, it's wayyy to late to implement anything new.

but yes, i am just a weiner


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^ I figured it was too late as well as the fact you're just a little minion over there, but I guarantee the majority of people would love to be able to pick the maps the fight in. The queue system would come in when a maps gets really popular. But hey, next MW that comes out I'll just march into the headquarters and tell them what they need to do...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> all ideas get considered, but certain ideas get vetoed for a reason, and it isn't always a reason that people are going to agree with. even if i did have that much pull, it's wayyy to late to implement anything new.
> 
> but yes, i am just a weiner


I'm just hackin' on ya...weiner boy!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

When the f*ck is the beta coming out Hyphen??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Hyphen - I was just thinking.... Although its most likely too late. You people making C.O.D. should set up a queue system. See, I and a lot of other people I know, hate half the maps. It's always going to be that way and understandable, but there should be a system where you can select what map you want to fight on instead of it being random. Good idea? I think so! Throw it in the suggestion box at work.


I doubt hyphen has that much pull. He's really just a weiner, just like he is here.
[/quote]
I for one, as much as I would like this also, I dont suggest it. You dont want players to getting used to one map and dominating that particular area all the time. Im for the random switch, its more fun and plus players get to vote in numbers to see if majority doesnt want it,

I've played MW and dont like the maps... doesnt compare to [email protected] I hope MW2 has better ones and also have future updates for more map packs available. Until I play MW2, Im a [email protected] fan!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I also agree, the multiplayer setup was the best
You need a host that has kicking ability as well, and players have a choice to stay in a room and try another.
Also a ping meter or the room BEFORE you get thrown into it and find it lagging like f*ck and have to leave and get a loss.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Rhomzilla said:


> Hyphen - I was just thinking.... Although its most likely too late. You people making C.O.D. should set up a queue system. See, I and a lot of other people I know, hate half the maps. It's always going to be that way and understandable, but there should be a system where you can select what map you want to fight on instead of it being random. Good idea? I think so! Throw it in the suggestion box at work.


I doubt hyphen has that much pull. He's really just a weiner, just like he is here.
[/quote]
*I for one, as much as I would like this also, I dont suggest it. You dont want players to getting used to one map and dominating that particular area all the time. Im for the random switch, its more fun and plus players get to vote in numbers to see if majority doesnt want it,*
[/quote]

I dont know about you, but even on the random generated maps, if I get one I dont like I back out (unless I'm thrown right into it). Anyways, even the maps I dont like I can pretty much dominate... It only takes a dozen or so matches on one map to get it done well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Hyphen - I was just thinking.... Although its most likely too late. You people making C.O.D. should set up a queue system. See, I and a lot of other people I know, hate half the maps. It's always going to be that way and understandable, but there should be a system where you can select what map you want to fight on instead of it being random. Good idea? I think so! Throw it in the suggestion box at work.


I doubt hyphen has that much pull. He's really just a weiner, just like he is here.
[/quote]
*I for one, as much as I would like this also, I dont suggest it. You dont want players to getting used to one map and dominating that particular area all the time. Im for the random switch, its more fun and plus players get to vote in numbers to see if majority doesnt want it,*
[/quote]

I dont know about you, but even on the random generated maps, if I get one I dont like I back out (unless I'm thrown right into it). Anyways, even the maps I dont like I can pretty much dominate... It only takes a dozen or so matches on one map to get it done well.
[/quote]
Are all the maps glitch proof? I cant stand glitchers!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no map is glitch proof, as the mapmonkeys have proven. they find amazing ways to get into spots that no one thought existed. look them up on youtube.

and ronin, there is no public beta...sorry


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> no map is glitch proof, as the mapmonkeys have proven. they find amazing ways to get into spots that no one thought existed. look them up on youtube.


True that.. I know a couple of teams that play team death matches, not to go to war agianst each other, but to scope out areas to find these glitches. Dont know how they do it but I know that they have no lives since they do this for days staying at home and talking to each other on head sets.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Just a heads up folks, we're having a raffle for a copy of Modern Warfare 2, signed by the development team. Tickets are only $5! Help support the site!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=185802


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

hyphen said:


> no map is glitch proof, as the mapmonkeys have proven. they find amazing ways to get into spots that no one thought existed. look them up on youtube.
> 
> and ronin, *there is no public beta*...sorry


----------

